# Mr. Tiger Fish!



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

For lack of a better name.... Mr Tiger Fish!


In the bag, he's a little pale and so small. He's half the size of my grown guys.









Giving me the back end.









Exploring!









Checking out possible exits









Colored up and resting after mad exploring and a small meal of two atisons pellets. He ate the very first day!!! I'm so proud.









I've bugged him enough for a bit. I turned his light out to give him a rest. He already lets himself get sucked to the filter. Thank god I put a fluval sponge on it just in case. Those Eclipses must feel like a spa or something.

My husband wants to call him Zulu. I don't like it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he is quite the stunner! very nice lil guy! 

i luv small young fish ha. so brave and cheeky!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new guy he's goregous!!! Zulu sounds fine to me. It's different, but different can be good. Where did you find him a lps??!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh he's so cute!!!

You could name him Romeo. It still fits in the NATO alphabet thing your doing.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, he's so cute! I really liked him on aquabid. I'm glad you could take him.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I got him from betta_afinity on Aquabid. I like Romeo. We've been arguing about a name for days. Lol! He says Zulu, I say no. Now I'll say Romeo and he'll say No! And so it goes.

He's still exploring, flaring at himself and such. He's spunky. He colored up in the first 5 minutes of being in the tank. He keeps trying to eat floating wisteria parts but I refuse to gorge him on his first day. I don't care how hungry he pretends he is. I wuv him.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He sure is stunning!
I'm loving his colors and those spots.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww he is so cute! I love him!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I was also going to call him Joseph because now that I have him, he's got all these colors like he's wearing the technicolor dreamcoat. I took more pics. Ya'll will have to put up with pic spam. 

He will NOT sit still. He's tiny and very fast moving. Lol! He looks like he came from dragons but didn't get the full mask. He's got this dark grey stripe down the top of his head. He's really interesting to examine. I could also call him Harvey because he reminded me of Two Face from the Batman movie, with all the stripes and colors. He's a serious muttly, but I love him. It's like having 5 fish in one! lol!



















You can see how small he is compared to my finger


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Gah, he's adorable! I like Joseph :3 It's... well, it's sort of unique for a fish xD And it has a meaning to you.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Great pics Vaygirl!! They make him look awesome. I 2nd Joseph.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG! I love the burned look on the edges of his fins! He is abosilutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I LOVE HIM!!! He's awesome, and cute, and he reminds me of Aegir <3

I like the name Joseph too


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband is more violently opposed to Joseph then he was to Romeo. Now he wants me to call him Thursday. I think he's just messing with me. He likes to do that. Now he's on Cinco... for 5th fish. Help me! 

Edit: Now he's on to Senor Fish because I don't like Cinco and for some reason he thinks he's a mexican fish and he just said... Senor Fish because Senor Pants doesn't work. He's nuts.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What an awesome-looking fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's so pretty! I'm glad he made it safe and sound


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

he's simply gorgeous. call him Gorgeous George LOL.

first thing that came to mind is Prism. Second thing that came to mind is Streak. (don't ask - i have no reasoning).

congrats.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so proud of you vaygirl, I knew you would get another :lol: 

What about Rainbow? it goes with that thing you do that I don't understand lol. 

Don't call him Joseph, my next door neighbour has that name and i'll always think fish face when I see him haha he is a stunner though, your fish not the neighbour :lol: I like the name Zulu


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I like all of them. But... darnit.... I started calling him Senor Fish despite myself. Except I say it like this........Seeeeeeenor Feeeeeeesh! I also call him Lil Dude.

Streak would work because he never, ever stops moving. He makes my other guys look like total bums!

He's doing fine today. He's glass surfing but we all know how they do that at first. Everyone's having a spa day because Angela sent me two huge IAL leaves. I brewed them and gave everyone spa water. It smelled like tea.

I like Romeo. I think the hubby is torturing me with awful names so I'll go back to Zulu.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad he arrived safe and sound! He is the coolest-looking fishy ever. I think Zulu is a very pretty name.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I woke up this morning and the top half of his tail is shredded. There's a big chunk missing and a lot of tissue between rays is missing. Tail biter maybe? 

I checked params yesterday, 0,0,5. When I saw him this morning I checked again, 0,0,5. For cycling, I've been taking 4 new ceramic rings from Tango's aquaclear 30 every day and replacing them in his filter so there's new, strong bacteria being introduced every day. I also stole some big rocks from Tango's tank and put them in. All my guys have tail problems and the water is always fine. Poor Senor Feeeeeeeesh!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh no,I have only had this problem with Clark Gable so far but I'm keeping a close eye on Elmo, he better not dissapoint me lol. I really don't understand why people say these fish are easy to take care of, they are a right handfull IMO :lol:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He is SO GORGEOUS!!!!

I LOVE you and your husbands debates! XD They're always funny! =] I really like Senor Feeeeesh and Streak; but Zulu and Romeo are really nice too! =]

Do you know if there are other breeders with striped fish? If so I hope they're trying to isolate the gene and make it stronger! I'd love to have a betta that looks like a zebra one day!  <3


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I know. :/ It set in so quick. I'd suspect that there's something wrong with my kit but I got a .5 ammonia reading from Whiskey's tank a couple weeks back. I'll keep checking every day. Now his dorsal is starting to shred.

Betta_afinity said the little guy came from Thailand so maybe she'll get more like him. I'd keep an eye on her fish on Aquabid.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. That is a really gorgeous fish.

I'm jealous! ;P


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

For Wally!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1281747795

Betta_afinity has up another stripey guy. He's gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ooh.. he's pretty!


----------

